# anyone read the book"the Gift"



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

has anyone ever read the book. "the gift"? its by barbra schulte.i was just wondering because my mom is dating my trainer.haha..and his name is clete hulling.and his sister is barbra schulte.and i figured id read the book.does anyone know if its any good? im sure it is but i want some opinions.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

nope haven't read it, but looks cool


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if it's the one I'm thinking of... it's sad....:-(


----------

